# Gold Rush and Bering Sea Gold....



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Anybody else watch these? I've been watching / recording gold rush since its first season and just started bering sea gold. The guys are all a bunch a ******* idiots but I've got gold fever just watching. And I reaaaaalllly want to make up to Alaska.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I watch every Friday night.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I watch Gold Rush. Havent had a chance to watch the other. I really like the show


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't have cable, but occassionally see gold rush on tv at work.

If you see a kid on bering sea gold by the name of Scott - he even lives in Utah when he's not diving for gold. I met him once, nice guy.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Sweet! Ill look for a scott....


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Well saw scott on Bering Sea Gold.... seems like a good dude. He's a ****tty dredge though, lol poor guy


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Gold rush on friday night is a must hope the Hoffmen crew strike it big. and that claim robbing cutthroat at porcupine creek hope he get's his in the end that old bugger needs his you no what! kicked! That's why Carma did his house in not that I wish that on anyone but in his case nature took it's course.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Hahah ya yep. "Dakota Fred" he is annoying, definitely. It's too bad about his home, but I can't say that I didn't want something bad to happen to him.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

drsx said:


> Hahah ya yep. "Dakota Fred" he is annoying, definitely. It's too bad about his home, but I can't say that I didn't want something bad to happen to him.


Ha ha yeah I dont like that guy. If he wasnt such a putz and didnt pull that mine out from under the Hoffman crew like he did, I prob wouldnt mind the guy. But that was pretty shady and underhanded.

I like this show because it is kind of a root for the underdog type show. You hope the guys at least make enough to pay the bills or even strike it rich. After all, they are just your average Joes trying to make it.

Did I mention Thurber has a sweet moustache? I could never get my trash stash to come in that thick!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Hahaha ya thurb has a great porno stash!!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Thurber Furburger.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Scott you're not Scott from the show are you???


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

drsx said:


> Scott you're not Scott from the show are you???


No, he grew up in Wasilla and now lives in Utah. I grew up in Utah and now live in Wasilla.

I'm friends with his family, and have met him a couple of times.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I think that show is great but the one thing I could never understand is where does all the money come from to buy all the equipment and parts as well as support them? Since I will be retired soon I could see myself doing something like that but I have one problem...I couldn't stay on task with all the fishing and hunting to be done!


----------

